
Australian internet slower than Pakistan - DarkContinent
https://ia.acs.org.au/article/2020/australia-slips-further-in-internet-speed-rankings.html#:~:text=Now%2068th%20in%20the%20world.&text=Australian%20has%20slipped%20once%20again,global%20average%20of%2073.58Mbps.
======
jussij
Australia did have a plan for a 21st century fiber optic broadband network,
but the party suggesting that solution lost the election.

The election winners won with the help of a promised to build a better network
at a quarter of the price, using the existing copper and coaxial systems and
just adding in some new fiber optics.

Needless to say that promise never delivered and after spending just as much
money on that copper/coax mess there is no money left to fix it.

The new system is approaching completion and it is already obsolete.

So here in Australia we did have a chance to join the 21st century but we just
blew it.

------
Eagleflight
Living on a continent sized island does have it's downsides...

